# Should I migrate to Australia?



## mikecl (Aug 8, 2015)

Hi

My wife and I recently got our PR 189 Visa Subclass to Australia. We are really confused whether we should move to Australia or not. Can someone please suggest? 

Our details are as below:

My Age: 31
Profession: Mechanical Engineer

Wife’s Age: 30
Profession: Medical Professional

Location: India

We have a saving of Rs. 60 lakh. It is in FD so we get interest of Rs. 45,000 per month. We stay in my father’s fully furnished apartment (just my wife and I). It is a good 3 bedroom apartment in a good locality.

My parents stay in another apartment a few kilometers from mine in the same city. 

I have a job with an income of Rs. 50,000 /- per month and my wife has a job with an income of Rs. 40000 /- per month. 

Total monthly income including FD interest = Rs. 1,35,000 per month (before tax).
Total monthly income including FD interest = Rs. 1,05,000 per month (after tax).

We both own a car each. 

We have no debt or loan of home, car or any other thing.

We do not have a kid yet but are planning for one this year or next year.

Our life is more or less set for us in India. The only problem is that both our incomes are not so high. 

I am not saying I want to move to Australia just for a higher income. Also, I know cost of living is also much higher in Australia, but I was only wondering if I should leave my current life and relocate to Australia? 

Can someone please suggest why I should or should not leave my current life to relocate to Australia from their personal experiences? 

Many Thanks


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Early 30's, 6 million in FD, 100K of total monthly take-home income, no mortgage or debt whatsoever, living in own property, and I still read "problem" in your thread. Unless I have been living under a rock, your situation looks to be far far better than most can even dream of at your age. It think barring financial reasons, you should look at other factors to move to Australia.


----------



## redington (Jun 8, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Early 30's, 6 million in FD, 100K of total take-home income, no mortgage or debt whatsoever, living in own property, and I still read "problem" in your thread. Unless I have been living under a rock, your situation looks to be far far better than most can even dream of at your age. It think barring financial reasons, you should look at other factors to move to Australia.


Hi Keeda

Many thanks for the reply.

I agree that I maybe in a comfortable position "today" mainly because I have a well to do dad who has been kind enough to part with some of his assets. Almost none of this is my own earned. 

My worry is my "own income". I've been working in a family owned, medium sized company ever since I graduated and finding it very difficult to get a job in a MNC now. When I see my batch mates who graduated from even Tier B MBA institutes in India, they are earning almost Rs 1.5 lakh per month. I really feel that I am earning far below the market rate. With inflation growing in India, I wonder how long will it be sustainable for me to earn this kind of income and really wonder when my income would grow.

This is the main reason I am considering Australia because I feel I have become kind of stagnant in my career in India at this point.

Please let me know your thoughts..

Many Thanks...


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

I don't want to make any claims based on nationality, but over the years I have had so many encounters with people from India and through these encounters I have got a strong impression that no other place is as money- and status-oriented as the great land of Gandhi. Rather depressing. If all this energy was put into fixing your society instead of getting four MBA degrees and running over other people for money, maybe India would have a functional society and economy that would benefit more or less everyone, not just a teeny-tiny minority.

@OP-and-so-many-other-Indian-posters: Money and status aren't everything in life, far from it. It might sound like a clichè, but it is true. The moment you stop comparing yourself with your peers, the moment you realise that you don't need to give in to society's pressures, this very moment you will find peace inside yourself and you will be a happier person.

By the sound of it, you are financially doing more than well in India. If you feel your career is stuck and there is no progression then do something about it! If you think that coming to Australia will automatically throw you an offer of career advancement then you are wrong. Unless you have expertise or knowledge that very few possess, your situation in Australia will probably be more difficult than back at home. Many skilled workers here can't find employment in their field and have to, at least initially, resort to casual and/or less skilled jobs.

If you want to find reasons why to come to Australia, money should be secondary in your particular case. Take a few months off and come over to see what this place is like. It is a wonderful country for many reasons! Maybe you will find that it is not a place for you or perhaps the contrary - you will find new reasons why to begin the lengthy journey of a skilled migrant. Moving to another country is not too difficult, but it takes more than just snapping your fingers. Most importantly, the reasons to move should be personal and not based on anonymous posters on the Internet.

My reasons to move to Australia - high level of financial well-being, good infrastructure, developed Western society, good climate, diverse nature, friendly people, relatively laid-back attitude, good work environment with little stress. I can tell you that my understanding of a 'good society' is different from yours. India is different from my native country and even most of the Indians here in Australia live a different life than I or most of the Australians do. Indians form almost a separate society here and 'Western society' might not exactly be a keyword that you will be looking forward to.

/end rant


----------



## redington (Jun 8, 2015)

I agree


----------



## Gaut (Oct 13, 2014)

mikecl said:


> Hi
> 
> My wife and I recently got our PR 189 Visa Subclass to Australia. We are really confused whether we should move to Australia or not. Can someone please suggest?
> 
> ...


Looking at your post i see that you speak only about income and your financial situation. 

Immigrating to Australia is not only about financial benefits. There are a lot of other advantages too, which are currently not available in India. You have better standards of living, improved quality of life, good infrastructure etc.

It is for you to decide why you would like to immigrate. If your happy with your present circumstances i would suggest that its best not to immigrate!! Why go out of your comfort zone?? :confused2:


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

ozengineer said:


> I don't want to make any claims based on nationality, but over the years I have had so many encounters with people from India and through these encounters I have got a strong impression that no other place is as money- and status-oriented as the great land of Gandhi. Rather depressing. If all this energy was put into fixing your society instead of getting four MBA degrees and running over other people for money, maybe India would have a functional society and economy that would benefit more or less everyone, not just a teeny-tiny minority.
> 
> @OP-and-so-many-other-Indian-posters: Money and status aren't everything in life, far from it. It might sound like a clichè, but it is true. The moment you stop comparing yourself with your peers, the moment you realise that you don't need to give in to society's pressures, this very moment you will find peace inside yourself and you will be a happier person.
> 
> ...


Very well written, and I won't say it was a rant, but a bitter (maybe to some of my countrymen) revelation. I agree that most of my community puts money and monetary success ahead of anything else.That is how the upbringing for most of us has been. Always try to score better in class, get a good, supposedly better (MBA) degree just to earn more. Why even stop there? find a good earning, well settled, well earning partner. I won't be surprised if a few on these forums are applying for PR just to up their scores on those matrimony websites.

Having said that, things are changing. Slowly, with a lot of hurdles, but changing for sure. People are coming out and contributing to various causes and development. Not just the urban population, but in rural areas too (I know, I am from a village). The new generations are a lot much better in many aspects, thanks to exposure to global markets and cultures.

PS: @Zayfran, I am sure he meant no disrespect. After all he said "the *great* land of Gandhi".


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

redington said:


> Hi Keeda
> 
> Please let me know your thoughts..


As voiced by many here, it is not financial aspects that you should look at. Since I have not experienced Australian life myself, I might not be the right person to comment. But, I am sure you will soon hear from other distinguished expatriates on this forum.


----------



## Zayfran (Jul 19, 2015)

^ he <snip> has no sense of history. It's easy to pass judgement when your ancestors committed unspeakable atrocities that ensured your life as a latte sipping, pied noir European was secure.

The older generation had grandfathers who saw people being shot by white officers when they asked for freedom, their children grew up when the third world was still reeling from post colonial economics and for such people who were figuring out where the next meal is going to come from there is no such thing as too much and who can blame them?

As you have noted the reemergence of India and China as two countries at the rightful centre of the world ensures that there are people in relative comfort who can now afford to give back and rather than meaninglessly criticizing you should account for all these factors.


----------



## Zayfran (Jul 19, 2015)

Simple answer would be no. Unless you want to experience a new country life is decent for you. 

Id also advise against taking the meaningless ramblings of an imyopic Estonian who will probably never understand what it means to grow up poor because his ancestors (white people) were busy destroying countries worldwide so white people could live a life of relative privilege.

The good news for you is that in less than 70 years since kicking those idiots out India's economy is booming and its financial markets about to take off. Sit tight, invest wisely, smoke some hashish and die a happy man rather than wasting your time living with people who are so insular they still use quaint terms like 'land of gandhi'


----------



## c0da (May 18, 2015)

SNIP

@redington: are you and mikecl the same person? Did you forget to re-login when replying?

Anyway, you better stop thinking that money is everything in life, like others said!


----------



## radical (Apr 21, 2014)

ozengineer said:


> I don't want to make any claims based on nationality, but over the years I have had so many encounters with people from India and through these encounters I have got a strong impression that no other place is as money- and status-oriented as the great land of Gandhi. Rather depressing. If all this energy was put into fixing your society instead of getting four MBA degrees and running over other people for money, maybe India would have a functional society and economy that would benefit more or less everyone, not just a teeny-tiny minority.
> 
> @OP-and-so-many-other-Indian-posters: Money and status aren't everything in life, far from it. It might sound like a clichè, but it is true. The moment you stop comparing yourself with your peers, the moment you realise that you don't need to give in to society's pressures, this very moment you will find peace inside yourself and you will be a happier person.
> 
> ...





ozengineer said:


> I don't want to make any claims based on nationality


And yet you're doing exactly the same. STOP generalising. 




ozengineer said:


> I have got a strong impression that no other place is as money- and status-oriented as the great land of Gandhi. Rather depressing.


I can see that your "impression" is misguided by "Hollywood & Western" stereotyping of Indian society or any non-western society for that matter. I see the question posted by OP more as a "Financial Planning" or "Future Planning" and not as what you've said. 



ozengineer said:


> India would have a functional society and economy that would benefit more or less everyone, not just a teeny-tiny minority.


Your suggestion that India doesn't have a functional society and economy is a sign of ignorance on your part.

Before you make a judgement a simple research wouldn't hurt.

In terms of GDP, India ranks 3rd in the world and will be the most powerful and leading economies of the world.

World GDP Ranking 2015 | Data and Charts - knoema.com
These Will BeÂ the World's 20 Largest Economies in 2030 - Bloomberg Business 




ozengineer said:


> Money and status aren't everything in life, far from it.


You are right, it is not, but that doesn't mean one shouldn't be careful about their finances?



ozengineer said:


> India is different from my native country and even most of the Indians here in Australia live a different life than I or most of the Australians do. Indians form almost a separate society here and 'Western society' might not exactly be a keyword that you will be looking forward to.



Hey mate, STOP it. Please don't spread your ignorance. I suggest OP to be careful of people exactly like "OZEngineer" here in Australia. Trust me these kinds are really a minority.

Australia is a great country to live and work. But remember whenever you come across people like these don't get bogged down by their ignorance but stand up against it and prove them wrong.


----------



## saz82 (Feb 25, 2014)

My thoughts on the matter (I am not from India). Money is not everything. When my husband and I decided to pursue immigration, our main concern was security and a better quality of life. We both have wonderful jobs. We both got promotions recently. We both own cars. We both make good money and we live in a great place. But where we live there is a certain disregard for expats, there is a lack of social activities, low prospects for creative jobs unless you are well connected or if you are a local (theatrical makeup, for example), and if we lose our jobs we will have to leave unless we find another job. Our home countries are unstable, as is the region. We want better, more dignified lives for our children and equal, fair opportunities in life without feeling like you're always worried about what will happen if you lose your job. Is downgrading our career level slightly worth it? Yes. The pros outweigh the cons. Evaluate your priorities and see what matters most to you.


----------



## faroutsam (Jul 30, 2015)

Just do it Pal, take the red pill! It will build confidence in you, life is too short to play too safe.,


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

As a person who lives in Australia for 4 years, I can say that it won't be a good idea for you two to come to Australia.

1st reason:

Housing is expensive as hell. If you buy a good 3 bedroom apartment in Sydney that will cost you around $1.5M.

2nd reason:

Life is expensive as hell. Your employers are probably providing you food tickets, transport etc. Those aren't offered in Australia as per your employment, furthermore a small size curry is $9.



So I'm not too sure exactly both of yours job but I can guess that your salary would be around $80k and your wife's would be $70k per annum, which would make $9500 per month after tax. If you buy your current standards that you have in India, a $1.5M apartment would cost you $8000 per month for %5 mortgage with 30 years repayment. So at the end you would have $1500 per month for your rest of your expenses (and I believe your current salaries combined after tax is worth $2000 which is obviously a lot in India).


Advantages:

Well I haven't been to India, but I guess i can say that Australia has better government, less corrupt, safer country to live, people are more fair, less sexist, more tolerant, relaxed, multi-cultured etc.

If you'd ask my case, well I don't like Turkey because I completely don't fit into the stereotype Turkish culture (ie I hate soccer, I don't like people, I don't like the bureaucracy, hate the politics, hate the terrorism etc.). Otherwise it's a lot better in terms of my own economical status (ie if I work there I can easily buy an apartment there in 5 years compared to Australia in 30 years). However, as I said, I sort of see living in Australia as something that I pay for my happiness.

So yeah, I sort of sensed that you only see moving to Australia as something that would put you into a better position in terms of finances but that's not the case. So if you are unhappy in India, then I would say so, but based on your message, you seem okay there.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Remember to be pleasant to one another wont you!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

radical said:


> In terms of GDP, India ranks 3rd in the world and will be the most powerful and leading economies of the world.
> 
> World GDP Ranking 2015 | Data and Charts - knoema.com
> These Will BeÂ*the World's 20 Largest Economies in 2030 - Bloomberg Business


Geez, look at the size of your population! I'd rather focus on GDP per capita, HDI, equality and how this GDP is derived. India is an enormous country where wealth distribution is extremely discriminatory. Most of this wealth is generated from not-so-sustainable low value added production and services. <snip>


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

I'd like to remind all participants in this thread that while a robust discussion is welcome, using inflammatory language or posting views that others might reasonably be expected to find insulting is not welcome, and any further instances will be treated accordingly. 

Please think before posting. 

Thank you.
kaju/moderator


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

Come on guys, let's ignore the ignorant folks. Not responding to them is the best way Or let's take the help of moderators to boot them out. 

This forum isn't the place for such rants.


----------



## int*MarTiNi (Jul 12, 2015)

mikecl said:


> Hi
> 
> My wife and I recently got our PR 189 Visa Subclass to Australia. We are really confused whether we should move to Australia or not. Can someone please suggest?
> 
> ...


Though I know a lot of people would have never had shared these details but I respect the way you've asked for opinion.I'm not an expert but let me tell you few things (which we Indians are good at  ). It is important as an individual that you satisfy yourself. But It is more important as a husband that you satisfy your family , so have a frank chat with your wife and then with your parents(because they've been bearing you till now  ). :argue: :argue:

Last but not the least , I recently saw a tv series (Pitchers on youtube) , in which a guy says that whenever he needs to make a decision he tosses a coin .The side one expects while the coin is in air before taking any sides is what one really wishes for. :eyebrows:

All the best


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

You can probably go on a holiday to Australia and see how the country is, people are, job market, lifestyle, etc. Then you can go back and analyse whether you want this life or the almost settled life in Bengaluru instead of migrating completely.


----------



## docsunny50 (May 24, 2015)

mikecl said:


> Hi
> 
> My wife and I recently got our PR 189 Visa Subclass to Australia. We are really confused whether we should move to Australia or not. Can someone please suggest?
> 
> ...


Don't come mate; you seem to be interested only in $. Move to Brunei or Saudi Arabia.


----------



## radical (Apr 21, 2014)

ozengineer said:


> Geez, look at the size of your population! I'd rather focus on GDP per capita, HDI, equality and how this GDP is derived. India is an enormous country where wealth distribution is extremely discriminatory.
> 
> You can't compare a 6th grader with a graduate. We're a developing nation. This is exactly why people from developing nations have to be really careful about their finances. We don't have centrelink to get financial support if someone is jobless. Yes, our situation is not as good as other developed nations and there are reasons for it but disrespecting them based on your generalised ignorant opinion is not cool.
> 
> ...


----------

